# Growth blasts or 10iu HGH ED?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

The misses has given me the thumbs up to spend what I need on growth as required (well within reason). I can reasonably afford 10iu ED or a growth blast a month. Of course the nutritional side is taken care of (James the owner of MT is my nutritional coach - i'm in good hands :thumbup1: ).

Which would be the most beneficial and why? In terms of PEDs I tend to stick to 1g test enan or cyp (pharma), 10-20iu Levemir slin and until recently 2iu HGH (for the health benefits plus skin/hair etc and general good feeling). Obviously on blasts i'll throw in some more androgens if thats the best way to go.

I'm looking for out and out mass at the moment (aiming for the U100KG by late 2011, early 2012, did U90KG last year and made the the UKBFF finals) but want lean growth and I get the feeling based on my minimal use of growth at the mo that a larger amount of growth either in a blast as suggest by Scott or continuous use at a higher amount should do the trick.

Is there anything I should look out for in terms of sides etc that is any different from the lower doses i've ran before (have run 4iu ED, weekendsoff, 8iu EOD and 2iu ED in the past). I'm guessing BP but is there anything else that i'm missing that I perhaps have missed in my research.

Suggestions please!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Try both and see what works for you?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

couple of guys i know been using 10 ius every day none stop for 2 years and few months .. both suffered from inflamed joints .. come off for few weeks lowered dose to 5ius no problem.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Try both and see what works for you?


True, I suppose its a good idea. Just fishing for the general opinion on which works best.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

how much did u weigh at the brits? in my opinion id aim to come in at the top end of the 90s class with insanse conditioning....without being rude and just being honest....u where outmassed in that 90s inters class....and u want to compete in the same class as cecil, barny,haroldas, dotun, max connor!! again honestly not trying to b a dik! but jus maybe rethink what class ur best suited in right now


----------



## FIRE0808 (Oct 31, 2010)

To prevent inflamed joints, CTS etc and your goal will be increase in lean mass, i would say go for the Blast.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

XJPX said:


> how much did u weigh at the brits? in my opinion id aim to come in at the top end of the 90s class with insanse conditioning....without being rude and just being honest....u where outmassed in that 90s inters class....and u want to compete in the same class as cecil, barny,haroldas, dotun, max connor!! again honestly not trying to b a dik! but jus maybe rethink what class ur best suited in right now


I weighed in at 89kg. The problem is to get under 90kg I had to cut HARD under that figure and i think lost some decent muscle. I'm taking a year or two out of competing to get the mass levels up, thats the whole point of me looking into this all properly.



FIRE0808 said:


> To prevent inflamed joints, CTS etc and your goal will be increase in lean mass, i would say go for the Blast.


Cheers for that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

why put a weight on it? your goal is to increase lean mass yes?

in my experience those who give a figure normally fall short and are disappointed.....i have seen it far to often where a guy balloons up in the off season only to see they have gained 3-4kg next time they show.....

to be fair with the standard of the guys in the U100 class i think you will find it hard to make the finals if you do then i don't think you would figure when there.....what about a different federation that may suit your body type better? i say this because you mentioned you had to diet really cut hard to get under the 90kg class gaining 10kg is possible by mid to late 2012 this is lean tissue not weight in general but even then you will be up against shorter guys who carry more muscle....i am assuming you are on the tall side though mate? a better class would be a height class in my opinion a federation like NABBA or even NAC not saying these are easier feds but for a taller guy who is not a mass monster it is hard to make it in the UKBFF.....

this is just an opinion i do not mean to offend you Papa


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Paul - yes, lean mass, not weight. Fat is a waste of time as i'm sure you will agree. Anyone can get big and fat.

I'm not massively tall - 6 foot - but against the guys in the U90's I was a good 4-5" taller than most which obviously put me at disadvantage. I don't mind taking time out to get to my goals if they are achievable. I have considered other fed's and certain James suggested NABBA as a possible idea... but I like the idea of mass and achieving it over a couple of years. Definitely agree as a taller guy i'm at a disadvantage but then any success will be more the sweeter - Maybe anyway! Thanks for the advice.

Will consider the options. Regardless - I want more mass so the question remains re HGH!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I weighed in at 89kg. *The problem is to get under 90kg I had to cut HARD under that figure and i think lost some decent muscle*. I'm taking a year or two out of competing to get the mass levels up, thats the whole point of me looking into this all properly.
> 
> Cheers for that.


same for me with trying to get to the u80

just grow and come in at what ever you come in at buddy and look your best rather then trying to make a weight.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> same for me with trying to get to the u80
> 
> just grow and come in at what ever you come in at buddy and look your best rather then trying to make a weight.


True. Still i'm chuffed to have got to the finals on my first ever comp LOL :laugh: - must have had something the judges liked?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Papa that's a fair answer mate you can still gain the mass if you want to compete with another fed don't think NABBA I'd easier than the UKBFF......

In my opinion you should use next year to gain quality muscle then look at class one in NABBA as I think even if you put on 10kg of lean tissue and was at the top end of the weight class you would struggle against the shorter guys in the heavies.......no offence meant.

As for your question I found EOD larger injections of gh to be better for mass when I used this method, so 15-20iu spread through the day EOD, join this with slin and gear then I feel you have a decent cycle for growth obviously calories eaten and training/rest are also key.......

On a side note we seem to agree on the not blowing way up off season but you will need to be mentally prepared to lose definition if you want the mass you want......


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

In your opinion, what is my best course of action in terms of weight and feds etc? Would be interesting to see your opinion on what direction to take based on my height and goals. Thanks in advance!

BTW - rarely take offence unless someone was out to kill me a skinny oik and just get a raise!

Me at 89kg below:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

TBH mate you could have competed in the classics at that weight? Should have gone for that imo

at 6 ft you need to be 100kg on the button and shredded beyond belief to make an impact imo, i'm 5"11 and in the same boat, my avatar in 99kg, I could have dropped 3kg fat I reckon, next time i'm going for 99kg peeled but would still look lame next to Barney, haroldas cecil etc..

Have a think about the classics mate before your throw all your money into GH and drugs


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

To be honest mate with the whole class to enter thing James stiched u up massively....

Doing the inters for your first show at a small show was a mistake, with only 3 ppl in your class u are likely to qualify if your in good condition and get an invite to the british, thus making you ineligable for inters again, which means you have to be in the Mr's.

If you could have made the classics then that is where ur physique was at the time, he should have told u to do it, but I remember your FB status at the tine saying you wanted to do the 'real classes'....at 6ft you were never ready. You should have done the classics, rebound, hit closer to 95, done inters, then rebound then hit classes.

Your body tho and your choice, I think you have a decent physique and wish u well with the blasts.

y


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> To be honest mate with the whole class to enter thing James stiched u up massively....


really? I dont recall seeing a gun pointed to pap's head outside the royal concert hall 

as you say later on in your post, paps wanted to do the class.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't understand this "real classes" crap...all you have to do is look at Bobby Khan to see that the classic class is no longer a mickey mouse class......

one thing is for sure you will be occupying the rear of the stage in any decent lineup in the Mr classes in the UKBFF as in the most you will be up against shorter guys who may weigh the same if not lighter but will look much bigger your height does not go with you at all......for example i am 89kg onstage but i am 5'5" tall you are the same weight but 6 foot........

Options.....

1 - compete next year in the classics class be shredded and dry to the bone and make the top 10 if not higher

2 - take a year or even two(depending on what you gain in the first year) from the stage then look at class one in either NABBA or NAC

in my opinion you are to tall and not filled out to even look at the UKBFF for the moment mate.......i do agree with Magic though you should of done a first timers class(another fed) or classic in the UKBFF......

it looks like you have a fast metabolism from the pics i have seen over the year on MT so i would make sure any meal plan James has you on in the off season includes plenty of food because you could eat plenty yet still remain around the 12% which is a good percentage to be at in the off season....

you have options mate which ever way you choose to go i wish you luck....

on a side note there is a way of thinking these days that says if you do not make the finals at your qualifier you are a failure....it took me 14yrs to make the NABBA finals but when i did make the finals i was good enough to go against the best in my class and place in the top 6, now i am not saying you should wait that long but building muscle of the degree you need to do well in any fed Mr class is going to take time......


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> really? I dont recall seeing a gun pointed to pap's head outside the royal concert hall
> 
> as you say later on in your post, paps wanted to do the class.


Very true - I wanted to do the Inters U90kg class - my own fault. TBH James said it was entirely down to me. I may have made the wrong decision in hindsight :laugh:



Pscarb said:


> i don't understand this "real classes" crap...all you have to do is look at Bobby Khan to see that the classic class is no longer a mickey mouse class......


To be fair, that was my own thoughts 8 months back. Oh well, too late now!



> one thing is for sure you will be occupying the rear of the stage in any decent lineup in the Mr classes in the UKBFF as in the most you will be up against shorter guys who may weigh the same if not lighter but will look much bigger your height does not go with you at all......for example i am 89kg onstage but i am 5'5" tall you are the same weight but 6 foot........


Exactly, that was my problem then and even more so now.



> Options.....
> 
> 1 - compete next year in the classics class be shredded and dry to the bone and make the top 10 if not higher
> 
> 2 - take a year or even two(depending on what you gain in the first year) from the stage then look at class one in either NABBA or NAC


I will look into both options, thanks. I like the idea of a year or two of mass gain now I have a lot of support in place (James, Gaspari and a couple of local friends who run a local supps shops). Can but try!



> in my opinion you are too tall and not filled out to even look at the UKBFF for the moment mate.......i do agree with Magic though you should of done a first timers class(another fed) or classic in the UKBFF......


Agreed, hindsight eh? Still it's been a fabulous year to do much in such a short time period - also helped get my gig with Gaspari which is nice!



> it looks like you have a fast metabolism from the pics i have seen over the year on MT so i would make sure any meal plan James has you on in the off season includes plenty of food because you could eat plenty yet still remain around the 12% which is a good percentage to be at in the off season....


It seems so, even when I put fat on I find it easy to cut most of the fat off. However getting under 90kg with any mass was indeed hard.



> you have options mate which ever way you choose to go i wish you luck....


Thanks mate.



> on a side note there is a way of thinking these days that says if you do not make the finals at your qualifier you are a failure....it took me 14yrs to make the NABBA finals but when i did make the finals i was good enough to go against the best in my class and place in the top 6, now i am not saying you should wait that long but building muscle of the degree you need to do well in any fed Mr class is going to take time......


TBH I was shocked to qualify, let alone feature in the finals so whilst on one foot it was a mistake, I think the other-side has given me proper experience of what the quality at finals standard actually is, up close and personal.

Thanks for taking the time for the detailed answer!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

You look great in the pic mate and a big well done on your achievements so far. I agree with Paul though either take a year out to get as much lean mass as possible or get sliced to the bone and hit the classic class, on the hgh i was led to believe that split doses 5ius am and pm eod or 5 on 2 off was the best for lean mass. Good luck mate


----------

